# Spalted Maple Bowl



## MKTacop (May 23, 2016)

Saturday morning I went to my semi-local Rockler store and picked up a piece of spalted Maple. I have been wanting to make a "bigger" bowl and decided to give it a go. about 12" in diameter is as large as I can do on my current lathe, but the largest I'd done before was about 5". This one is 9" in diameter and about 2" deep. I sanded it to 800 and finished it with the Beale buffing system.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (May 23, 2016)

Looks nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 23, 2016)

Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2016)

That's very nice! What does the profile look like? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's very nice! What does the profile look like? Tony


It's just a simple curve. Here is a pic I took while it was still on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2016)

That's got a very elegant and pleasing look to it. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2016)

Very nice Buddy.. Great job on the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

That's a beauty! The finish looks to be first rate!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2016)

Looks terrific. Nice buffing job and a great piece of wood, well turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

Very nice bowl Buddy! The bit of spalting in one area makes a nice accent...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2016)

Great wood to start with, and your sanding/finishing is truly marvelous. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2016)

Great looking bowl from that maple. You did a very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2016)

Very nice.....is that a keeper or a gift for someone? I'm sure they will be very pleased with it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 31, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice.....is that a keeper or a gift for someone? I'm sure they will be very pleased with it....


No plans for it right now other than sitting there looking nice. 

I mainly wanted to do a larger bowl than I'd done previously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 31, 2016)

Great result! The shape &lines are well done, great finish!
12 inches is a great bowl size. Most of my bowls are in the 12 inch range--- those fit easier in cabinets. Most of the bigger ones are requests, have foud that they sell slower.


----------

